# CEO. Lamb & Co.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Here is a CEO. Lamb & Co. from Red Bank N.J. blobtop.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

I dont know how that a Anheuser Busch got in this thread but enjoy.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 17, 2020)

Nice bottle!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Thanks planeguy2.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 17, 2020)

Those are good looking blobs! BTW it's GEO as in George Lamb.. he was W A French's accountant before starting his own bottling co.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 17, 2020)

that looks like the 9" version Robby - nice one here's a 7 1/2" version


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

cyberdigger said:


> Those are good looking blobs! BTW it's GEO as in George Lamb.. he was W A French's accountant before starting his own bottling co.


Thanks for the correction, that makes more sense. Not much difference in the G and C except the little nub on the bottom right side. Also i admit being in a rush. I have alot more bottles than that need cleaning. They got to look their for their photo shoot (I take 10 pictures and am lucky to get one halfway decent one) then i can post them. Busy,busy,busy!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Dewfus (May 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is a CEO. Lamb & Co. from Red Bank N.J. blobtop.View attachment 207293


One day ...I'll own such a bottle !!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> One day ...I'll own such a bottle !!!!


I used to go camping down in Red Bank. I went with a dozen or so friends and was up all night. We used to have a total blast. Never looked for bottles. There must be a dump somewhere in them woods. The area is known as the pine barrens. It is 1,100,000 acres of pinetree forest. It occupies 22% of New Jerseys total land mass. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## cyberdigger (May 17, 2020)

Alrighty then let me jump in and do a little clarification thing here.. 

There are two Red Banks in NJ. The _real _one  is in Monmouth county, on the Navesink river. That's where this bottle comes from. And there are no camping spots in this Red Bank, good luck finding a parking spot..!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

I lived in New Jersey 56 years and i never knew that. I don't get around Monmouth much apparently. Thanks for the correction buddy. At least i was right about camping in the other Red Bank. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 17, 2020)

I am glad that it wasn't from washington NJ because apparently is 6 towns with that in their name.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I am glad that it wasn't from washington NJ because apparently is 6 towns with that in their name.


Haha Robby, I've actually been to two of them - Washington (township) near Westwood and Emerson in Bergen county a few friends live there. And Washington in between Clinton and Oxford in Warren County a bottle friend lives there.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I used to go camping down in Red Bank.


I believe this is a referrence to Red Bank Battlefield Park just south of Camden just off the NJ tpke or 295 I have been there prolly 50 years ago...
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 18, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Haha Robby, I've actually been to two of them - Washington (township) near Westwood and Emerson in Bergen county a few friends live there. And Washington in between Clinton and Oxford in Warren County a bottle friend lives there.


I know washington twp. very well. I do lots of work there. Nice town...cops don't mess around. I lived in Park Ridge for 20 odd years. Thanks for the reply Fred.


----------

